# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  ΜΑ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ?

## STARAKI_ed

εδώ και καμιά 5 μέρες δεν μπορώ να στείλω U2U, δεν μπορώ καν να μπω στα μηνύματά μου..πατάω πάνω και δεν κάνει τίποτα, απλά δεν λειτουργεί. μόνο εγώ έχω το πρόβλημα; στην αρχή νόμιζα θα είναι κανένα προσωρινό κόλλημα, αλλά συνεχίζει...τι να κανω??

----------


## POZ

ούτε εγώ μπορώ να στείλω..

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καθώς δε μπορώ να ανοίξω νέο τόπικ,γράφω εδώ,που μου ταιριάζει ο τίτλος.
Έχει γεμίσει τις τελευταίες μέρες όλο το φόρουμ μας νέα άσχετα τόπικς,
μάλιστα από διαφορετικούς λογαριασμούς.Φυσικά ποστάρουν και σε κανένα ήδη υπάρχον.
Ελπίζω μόλις,Νίκο,μπεις και τα δεις να έχεις τη δυνατότητα να τα εξαφανίσεις
εντελώς κι όχι απλά το κλασσικό "το μήνυμα σβήστηκε από τη διαχείρηση".
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## filipparas

Ας δοθεί και πρόσβαση σε κάποιο μέλος κοινής αποδοχής να μπορεί να δράσει σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις γιατί είμαστε ξέφραγο αμπέλι... δε μιλάω για διαχειριστή σε αυτή τη φάση αλλά να μπορεί να ενεργήσει κάνοντας τα προφανή.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μα έχει γεμίσει η σελίδα με τα σημερινά μηνύματα εντελώς!Ψάχνουμε να βρούμε τα δικά μας 
μέσα στο χαμό!Απορώ τι νομίζουν πως πετυχαίνουν,εκτός βέβαια από το να μας σπάνε τα νεύρα...

----------


## eatdis-admin

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Ας δοθεί και πρόσβαση σε κάποιο μέλος κοινής αποδοχής να μπορεί να δράσει σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις γιατί είμαστε ξέφραγο αμπέλι... δε μιλάω για διαχειριστή σε αυτή τη φάση αλλά να μπορεί να ενεργήσει κάνοντας τα προφανή.


Νομίζω διαγράφηκαν ολα. 
Πάλι να πω, αν/οποιος θέλει να βοηθήσει στη διαχείριση, ας μου στειλει προσωπικό μήνυμα.
Εάν δεν θέλει πολλές ευθύνες, μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε να περιοριστεί σε θέματα σπαμ, διαφημιστικών μηνυμάτων και οχι σε διενέξεις.

Επίσης σας ενημερώνω πως εντός του καλοκαιριού θα γίνουν σημαντικές αλλαγές στο eating-disorders οι οποίες φυσικά θα αγγίξουν και το φόρουμ αυοτοβοήθειας.

Προσεχώς θα ανοίξω σχετικό θέμα προς ενημέρωση όλων.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πωπωωωωω...Γεμίσαμε πάλι!Δεν έχω ξαναδεί κάτι τέτοιο άλλη φορά!
Το να βοηθήσει κάποιος έστω να σβήνονται αυτά,απαιτεί γνώσεις υπολογιστών ή είναι απλό;
Ξέρει κανείς σχετικά;Κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε εμείς,που κινούμαστε καθημερινά εδώ.Δυό τρεις 
από μας για καλύτερη κάλυψη.Μην επιβαρυνθεί μόνο ένας πως έχει πάνω του όλη την ευθύνη.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Nαι ΝΑDINE εγινε πολυ εκνευριστικο . Κατι λιγα ξερω απο υπολογιστες αλλα δεν ξερω τι επιπεδο θελει .......

----------


## NADINE_ed

Εγώ δεν ξέρω απολύτως τίποτα,γι'αυτό ρωτώ.Αν είναι κάτι απλό,μια διαδικασία,που αν σου την υποδείξουν
μπορείς να την ακολουθήσεις,είμαι μέσα.Αν όχι,παρακαλώ όποιος ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω να στείλει u2u στον Νίκο.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Και εγω .............. Εχω αγανακτησει να προσπαθω ν΄ αναζητω δικες μας δημοσιευσεις μεσα απο αμετρητα spam ...:grind::grind::grind::grind:

----------


## eatdis-admin

Είναι απλούστατο! (Εδώ το έμαθα εγώ....)
Οριζεται κάποιος ως διαχειριστής μιας ή περισσοτέρων ενοτήτων.
Πηγαίνει στο σπαμ θέμα.
Πατάει ένα κουμπί με τίτλο "delete".
Το σύστημα ρωτάει για επιβεβαίωση αν όντως θέλουμε να κάνουμε delete.
Ξαναπατάμε το κουμπί.
Τέλος.

(Σημείωση: αν υπάρχουν απαντήσεις στο θέμα, διαγράφονται και αυτές)

----------


## NADINE_ed

Όντως ακούγεται απλούστατο!Εγώ φοβόμουν μήπως έχει εκείνα τα ακαταλαβίστικα των προγραμμάτων
των υπολογιστών.Φαντάζομαι με τον ίδιο τρόπο σβήνουμε ολόκληρο τόπικ ή απλά ένα μόνο ποστ
(για την περίπτωση που το τόπικ είναι δικό μας και θέλουμε να κρατηθεί).Εγώ είμαι μέσα.
Προτείνω να είμαστε κανά δυό τρεις για όλες τις ενότητες,κυρίως μέλη με καθημερινή σχεδόν συμμετοχή,
έτσι ώστε αν κάποιος δεν μπει για μέρες στο φόρουμ να καλύψει άλλος τη διαχείρηση.Ενώ αν αναλάβουμε
ενότητες,ίσως κάποιες μένουν ακάλυπτες.Δε γίνεται να δεσμευτεί κανείς πως κάθε μέρα θα μπορεί να παρίσταται.

Νίκο(θα ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο τώρα)μήπως ξέρεις γιατί δεν μπορώ να αποσυνδεθώ;Πολλά μέλη το αντιμετωπίζουμε
κατά καιρούς αυτό το πρόβλημα και κρατά εβδομάδες,όσες απόπειρες κι αν γίνουν αποσύνδεσης.
Θα μου πεις,εδώ ο κόσμος καίγεται...Αλλά μας είσαι ακριβοθώρητος κι είπα ν'αδράξω την ευκαιρία.

----------


## polinaki1983

Εγω πάντος ήδη έγινα Ναταλάκι μου. Αφού είμαι που είμαι σχεδόν όλη μέρα μέσα!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πωλινάκι δε νομιζω οτι χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια ........... Εγω προσωπικα τωρα ειμαι ησυχη . Παντως να χρειαστεις βοηθεια ΕΔΩ ειμαι !!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πωλίνα,τρέχα να καθαρίσεις στα ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΠΤ .Νέο κρούσμα!
Από τα σημερινά μηνύματα είναι εύκολο να ελέγχεις την κίνηση σε όλες τις ενότητες.

----------


## LoLi.Pop

Πάντως αν θέλετε μπορώ να βοηθήσω με το θέμα του moderating μπορώ να βοηθήσω!  :Smile: 
Είμαι ήδη moderator στο foroum του τει μου και εκεί πιστέψτε με έχουμε πολλές διενέξεις!χαχα
και έτσι κ αλλιώς μπαίνω κάθε μέρα στο φόρουμ  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Οπότε Νίκο,ήδη γίναμε τρεις ακόμα(εκτός της Πωλίνας).Αν μας χρειάζεσαι,δώσε μας οδηγίες για τα περαιτέρω...

----------


## yannaki

Tα σπαμ μου εχουν σπασει τα νευρα! 
Eγω είμαι οκ με τις παραπάνω!

----------


## eatdis-admin

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Όντως ακούγεται απλούστατο!Εγώ φοβόμουν μήπως έχει εκείνα τα ακαταλαβίστικα των προγραμμάτων
> των υπολογιστών.Φαντάζομαι με τον ίδιο τρόπο σβήνουμε ολόκληρο τόπικ ή απλά ένα μόνο ποστ
> (για την περίπτωση που το τόπικ είναι δικό μας και θέλουμε να κρατηθεί).Εγώ είμαι μέσα.
> Προτείνω να είμαστε κανά δυό τρεις για όλες τις ενότητες,κυρίως μέλη με καθημερινή σχεδόν συμμετοχή,
> έτσι ώστε αν κάποιος δεν μπει για μέρες στο φόρουμ να καλύψει άλλος τη διαχείρηση.Ενώ αν αναλάβουμε
> ενότητες,ίσως κάποιες μένουν ακάλυπτες.Δε γίνεται να δεσμευτεί κανείς πως κάθε μέρα θα μπορεί να παρίσταται.


Έτοιμη, μπορείς να προχωρήσεις σε διαγραφές θεμάτων
ΑΛΛΑ, ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ,
οι διαγραφές μηνυμάτων εντός των θεμάτων, γίνονται με διαφορετικό τρόπο.
Εκεί, πατάμε το κουμπί "edit" που βρίσκεται εντός του ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΥ μηνύματος που θέλουμε να διαγράψουμε.
Στο παράθυρο που ανοίγουμε, πατάμε "delete" και "Save".




> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> 
> Νίκο(θα ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο τώρα)μήπως ξέρεις γιατί δεν μπορώ να αποσυνδεθώ;Πολλά μέλη το αντιμετωπίζουμε
> κατά καιρούς αυτό το πρόβλημα και κρατά εβδομάδες,όσες απόπειρες κι αν γίνουν αποσύνδεσης.
> Θα μου πεις,εδώ ο κόσμος καίγεται...Αλλά μας είσαι ακριβοθώρητος κι είπα ν'αδράξω την ευκαιρία.


Δεν ξέρω, το προωθώ για να δούμε ή στείλε μήνυμα στο [email protected]




> _Originally posted by LoLi.Pop_
> Πάντως αν θέλετε μπορώ να βοηθήσω με το θέμα του moderating μπορώ να βοηθήσω! 
> Είμαι ήδη moderator στο foroum του τει μου και εκεί πιστέψτε με έχουμε πολλές διενέξεις!χαχα
> και έτσι κ αλλιώς μπαίνω κάθε μέρα στο φόρουμ


Έτοιμη!




> _Originally posted by Alma libre_
> Πωλινάκι δε νομιζω οτι χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια ........... Εγω προσωπικα τωρα ειμαι ησυχη . Παντως να χρειαστεις βοηθεια ΕΔΩ ειμαι !!!!


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι κατάλαβα.
Θέλεις να οριστείς διαχειρίστρια ή όχι?


ΥΓ. Ευχαριστώ όλους/όλες. Ανακουφιστική και πολύτιμη η εθελοντική σας πρόθεση!

----------


## LoLi.Pop

Σοβαρολογείς βρε Νίκο; Το φόρουμ μας βοηθάει όλους μας και εμείς πρέπει να βοηθάμε το φόρουμ και να το κρατάμε καθαρό!  :Smile:

----------


## filipparas

Νομίζω άριστες οι επιλογές, χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα γι'αυτή την εξέλιξη

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πανεύκολο!Μόλις έσβησα από το χάρτη μια μπαλινέζε που έγραφε στην αμηνόρροια χωρίς να ξέρει καν τι είναι!
Τη βρήκα μόλις και αλλού,όπου αναγκάστηκα να σβήσω κι έναν ωραίο πίνακα στη θάλασσα,που είχε επισυνάψει...Αχ...
Δε θα σας λέω κάθε φορά,μην ανησυχείτε,απλά χάρηκα γιατί πολύ μας είχαν σπάσει τα νεύρα!Πλέον οργανωθήκαμε!Χεχε!

Χαρά μας,Νίκο,να βοηθήσουμε!Το αγαπάμε κι εμείς το φόρουμ,ξέρεις...Καλή σου δύναμη σε ό,τι κάνεις!

----------


## fae!_prits_:p

Πολυ θετικη εξελιξη. Καιρος ηταν!  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Έχω έναν αυτήν τη στιγμή με πάει από φόρουμ σε φόρουμ...Πλάκα έχει...

----------


## LoLi.Pop

χαχαχα Nadine θα γίνουμε σαν του ghostbusters! Θα κυνηγάμε πραγματευτάδες!χαχα

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by LoLi.Pop_
> 
> χαχαχα Nadine θα γίνουμε σαν του ghostbusters! Θα κυνηγάμε πραγματευτάδες!χαχα


Ναι!Κουβαρίστρες, βελονάκια,ψιλολόγια ένα σωρό...που λέει κι ο Ξυλούρης!
Ησυχία εδώ και μία ώρα...Αναδουλειές,Λόλι!Πάνω που γλυκάθηκε η γριά στα σύκα!

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

αξιες!!! μπραβο!!!!
... να αρχισει και το γλυψιμο να κατοχυρωσουμε τα δικα μας...:starhit:

----------


## mitsokolo

επιτελους Ναταλια:love:

----------


## LoLi.Pop

χαχαχα Μα τέτοια πουλάνε! Αν πουλάνε δλδ και δεν είναι τπτ ιοί! 
χαχα Αναδουλειές όντως! Μας φοβίθηκαν και έφυγαν!  :Stick Out Tongue: unk:

----------


## polinaki1983

Εκανα και εγώ την εκκαθάρισή μου σήμερα το πρωί!!!!!! Μας βάλανε μαζί βλέπω ε??? Διαλεκτές, μοναδικές επιλογές !!!!!!!!!!!! χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## eatdis-admin

Πήραμε σκούπα και σκουπίζουμε... τι ωραία!

Καλοσορίζω και την click.

Μήπως θα ήταν προτιμότερο αντί όλοι να είναι διαχειριστές παντού, να μοιραστούν οι ενότητες?

----------


## click

ο,τι νομιζεις καλυτερο Νικο

----------


## polinaki1983

Νομίζω ότι είναι καλύτερα όπως είμαστε τώρα Νίκο μου, γιατί δεν είμαστε όλοι τις ίδιες ώρες μέσα, και είναι κρίμα να μένουν τα σπαμ μέσα σε κάπια τόπικς.

----------


## LoLi.Pop

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ με το Πωλινάκι.. Δεν μπαίνουμε όλες την ίδια ώρα μέσα και έτσι όλη τη μέρα πάντοτε υπάρχει ένας ghostbuster να καθαρίζει..χαχα

----------


## NADINE_ed

Από τη στιγμή που η διαχείρηση μας δεν αφορά τα της ουσίας,
ώστε να έχει νόημα να είναι ο καθένας υπεύθυνος για την ενότητα,
που του ανατέθηκε(για πρακτικούς λόγους δυνατότητας κάλυψης της)
νομίζω κι εγώ πως είναι καλύτερα έτσι,ώστε να είναι πιθανότερο πως
σύντομα-αν όχι πάραυτα-κάποιος θα επιληφθεί του τυπικού ζητήματος.
Αν όμως Νίκο,εσύ το θέλεις κάπως αλλιώς,πες μας τι χρειάζεσαι από μας.

----------


## eatdis-admin

Μια χαρά είναι έτσι, έχετε δίκιο. Η αρχική μου σκέψη ήταν να μην επιφορτιστεί κάποιος με την ευθύνη να τσεκάρει ολόκληρο το φόρουμ, αλλά νομίζω πως εχετε δίκιο, μιας και δεν είναι εφικτό να είναι όλοι, πολύ συχνά, ονλαιν. Με τον τωρινό τρόπο, καλύπτουμε με....βάρδιες, όλα τις ενότητες.

----------


## aggeloydaki

niko αν στο μέλλον χρειαστείς επιπλέον βοήθεια βάλε μιά φωνή!

----------

